
$45k in 10 months: Optimizations as a company of one - jnfr
https://lunchbag.ca/company-of-one/
======
jnfr
Hi :) OP and founder of Lunch Money
([https://lunchmoney.app](https://lunchmoney.app)) here. Sharing my
experiences through writing makes the whole journey as a company of one less
lonely. Thanks for your readership!

